# 4, F, Cincinnati, OH USA *3 ADOPTED, 1 AVAILABLE*



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Ohio
City/Town: Cincinnati
Number of rats: 1 (3 adopted)
Sex: F
Age(s): 4 months (as of Nov. 8, 2007)
Name(s): Petunia
Colours: Black hooded
Neutered: Not currently
Reason for rehoming: Born in another rescue (HVRR), transfered to RLR in hopes they'd find a home.
Temperament: Standoffish, but definitely could be worked with. Get along with non-related females.
Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split: Yes.
Transport available: We drive up to 2 hours, may be able to get a train going.
Other: They do need some work, but would do well with a lot of love. A sister of theirs was adopted a few months ago and is doing wonderfully, 2 others are happy with a RLR foster and doing well.
URL of Pictures: See below
URL of Videos: N/a
Preferred donation: $10 each; we always accept more then the required adoption fee!
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: Sure.

RLR Petfinder page for more info and photos (they are bigger now, though!)


----------

